# Проблемы с позвоночником - как начать решать?



## Максим А. (30 Май 2011)

Добрый день!

Мне 25 лет, последний раз обследование позвоночника делал в 16. Тогда выявили лордоз в поясничном отделе, сколиоз в грудном, остеохондроз в грудном и шейном (довольно запущенный) отделах. Фактически, на 10 лет я оставил все, как есть, никакого лечения.
Лучше мне с возрастом, естественно, не стало, спина доставляет дискомфорт постоянно. Но на днях начались сильные и ничем не спровоцированный боли в грудине, ровно посередине, как будто сама кость. В спине напротив, если прислушаться к организму, в этот момент все тоже не очень гладко.
Поэтому решил больше не откладывать, а заняться здоровьем. Думал сначала сделать МРТ, а потом уже по результатам смотреть, но засомневался. Хочу сначала пообщаться с квалифицированным специалистом, который сможет хотя бы на основе описания симптомов и внешнего осмотра предложить дальнейшие методы диагностики.
Собственно, момент выбора врача меня и озадачил - к кому можно пойти, чтобы получить квалифицированную консультацию и рассчитывать, что назначат именно те обследования, которые нужны, не больше, но и не меньше? Приглядываюсь к Клинике Хирургии Позвоночника в РНЦХ РАМН.

И, так как МРТ, думаю, все равно потребуется, дополнительный вопрос - насколько томографы открытого типа отличаются по эффективности от закрытых? Подозреваю у себя некоторую клаустрофобию, поэтому хотелось подстраховаться.

Заранее благодарю за помощь!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Май 2011)

Для начала - в поликлинику. Необходимо исключить терапевтическую и неврологическую патологию. Терапевт и невропатолог осмотрят, проведут необходимое обследование.


----------



## Максим А. (30 Май 2011)

Владимир, спасибо за ответ!
К сожалению, варианты похода в поликлинику можно исключить - у меня нет полиса, и живу я не по месту прописки (живу в Москве). То есть воспользоваться бесплатной медициной - никакой возможности.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Май 2011)

Тогда пользуйтесь услугами платной. Здоровье бесценно!


----------



## Максим А. (30 Май 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Тогда пользуйтесь услугами платной. Здоровье бесценно!


Владимир, спасибо! Естественно, о том речь и шла - о платной медицине.  Просто хотелось бы подобрать надежного и квалифицированного специалиста.


----------

